# eigene map mit openstreetmap auf meinem server



## rernanded (11. Februar 2015)

Hi

um nicht auf google maps zurückgreifen zu müssen würde ich gerne mal Karten aus openstreetmap auf meinen Server hochladen und vorher darin POIs eintragen.

Hat jemand Ahnung wie man am besten daran geht? In welchem Format zB die Karte/n hochgeladen werden.
Wie ich das Zoomen hinbekomme etc.?
Mir gehts auch nur um eine Karte von Köln - also relativ beschränkt.

MONI


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
umd ie Karten in die eigene Webseite einzubinden gibt es diese Anleitung in deren Wiki.
Um für weiterführende Funktionen also es gibt die OSM-Api.
Vielleicht hilft dir diese Tutorial ja weiter.

Grüße


----------

